# 3-year-old Hanceville boy killed by falling tree



## ScoutmasterRick (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.whnt.com/Global/story.asp?S=4795621

CULLMAN, Ala. A three-year-old Hanceville boy was killed instantly when a tree his grandfather was cutting fell on him.

Skylar Gene Watson died after the tree fell in the opposite direction than expected, according to Cullman County Coroner Gary Murphree.

The accident occurred yesterday at about 12-35 p-m at Watson's home on County Road 532, near Garden City.

Cullman County Sheriff Tyler Roden said tree-cutting accidents are common in the county.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2006)

My prayers go out for the family.

Many other things can be said but I'll refrain.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh thats gonna hurt for a long time. tragic. Yeah an aweful lot could be said.


----------



## Chris E. G. (Apr 21, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> My prayers go out for the family.
> 
> Many other things can be said but I'll refrain.



Then I'll say them for you. The grandfather was a stupid f---ing idiot. You don't have a 3-year-old nearby any kind of sawing or cutting operation where something's going to fall.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 21, 2006)

There should be some kindof education for kids in hurrican area aftermaths not to climb on trees and stand clear of hanging branches


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Apr 21, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> There should be some kindof education for kids in hurrican area aftermaths not to climb on trees and stand clear of hanging branches



It's called an adult (responsible adult) and adult supervision. 3 year old children require 100% of your attention so crap like this does not happen. In some states they call this endangering the welfare of a child.

damn shame!!!


----------



## spreaderman (Apr 23, 2006)

*Precious Memories*

I live in the region of the accident and heard the story. Yes it is a tragedy that this happened to all involved. Inexperience and not having the proper tools (wedges etc) probably contributed to the accident. 

Many a man on this earth would change one moment in there lifetime if they could. The tongue is a double edged sword an the computer can also be used the same way. 
I do know the child is in a better place and this world was lucky to have him even for such a short time. I only hope the family has the gift of forgivness toward the grandfather and they live there lives so they can see the child once again in another life.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 23, 2006)

spreaderman said:


> I live in the region of the accident and heard the story. Yes it is a tragedy that this happened to all involved. Inexperience and not having the proper tools (wedges etc) probably contributed to the accident.
> 
> Many a man on this earth would change one moment in there lifetime if they could. The tongue is a double edged sword an the computer can also be used the same way.
> I do know the child is in a better place and this world was lucky to have him even for such a short time. I only hope the family has the gift of forgivness toward the grandfather and they live there lives so they can see the child once again in another life.



Well said. This is such a painful situation for all, including those who read these posts. The grandfather was well aware of his mistake the moment it happened and doesn't need to be reminded. No matter what anyone says or does, he'll have to face it every day for the rest of his life. I bet that when they next meet, the grandchild fogives him.


----------

